# John Deere TRS 27 engine on John Deere 828d body



## TWard (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a John Deere TRS 27 snowblower that has a bad transmission and have someone who will sell me their John Deere 828d that does not have an engine. I have looked everywhere to see if these are cross compatible. I have not been able to find anything that helps. I would like to make one good snowblower but dont want to waste the money if the engine wont fit. Does anyone know where I can find this information or personal know it will work?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The JD TRS has a transmission? Not a rubber disk and gears?

The JD TRS was made by Murray, the 826D was made by Ariens.

The engines will swap, they are both Tecumseh 8 hp.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Depends on what years.. some will swap over some will not.. you may need a different type of pully for the auger..


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

When you buy a snowblower without an engine.... it often will not come with the pulley(s), belts, the belt cover, the belt guides, etc etc. You will need to factor in the cost of those additional components when making this decision (although in your case, you may be able to reuse the belt guides from your old snowblower).

I believe both snowblowers you've mentioned have single shaft configuration, so it should work.

Additionally, the 828D is a much better snowblower.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes the 828D is. I've worked on both. The TRS-27 is ok- but just not built as sturdy and reliable all around minus the engine (it's the same engine on both) but a late 80s pully set up on a TRS-27 is different from a mid-90s. Some are different. Ask me how I know. I just don't remember which.


----------

